# 99 year old veteran collects 20 million pound for british healthcare



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2020)

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/tomswalkforthenhs
https://morningstaronline.co.uk/article/b/captain-tom-moore-keep-walking-raise-money-nhs

Captain Tom Moore will keep walking laps of his garden for as long as people are donating to his NHS fundraising appeal, his daughter said today.
The 99-year-old second-world-war veteran set out to walk 100 laps of his garden in Bedfordshire before his 100th birthday on April 30.

His initial target was to raise £1,000 for NHS Charities Together.
He completed his 100th lap on Thursday, but as donations continued to pour in he kept going.
Tom Moore is raising money for the NHS Charities Together, which is a collective experience representing, supporting and championing the work of the NHS' official charities. 

Cpt Moore said: “It really is absolutely enormous isn’t it. That sum of money is very difficult to imagine but it’s coming in so well.”
His daughter, Hannah Ingram-Moore, said: “Tom is clear that as long as people believe that he's worth investing in, he will keep walking because this is for such a phenomenal cause.”


----------



## arcanine (Apr 17, 2020)

If the country for which he went to war hadn’t been run by a government which cheered when it vetoed investment in the health service then he wouldn’t have to fundraise for it


----------



## emigre (Apr 18, 2020)

Absolute top lad. But this shouldn't take away from the fact the NHS has been starved of funding for ten years. It should not be upto to private citizens having to make up for purposeful financial shortfalls by Government.


----------



## arcanine (Apr 18, 2020)

emigre said:


> Absolute top lad. But this shouldn't take away from the fact the NHS has been starved of funding for ten years. It should not be upto to private citizens having to make up for purposeful financial shortfalls by Government.


exactly, these people are literally psychopaths and are gleefully allowing an elderly veteran to mitigate their lack of empathy


----------

